# Hello from Casa Gomez Cigars LLC



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

How are all you cigar smokers doing today? Im happy to say im finally a member of the Puff.com forums and i look foward to interacting with the members on here about cigars in general. 

A little info about Casa Gomez Cigars, the blend was originally developed by my farther Benjamin Gomez Jr. in honor of my grandfather Benjamin Gomez Sr. that got him into the industry the cigars is made with Dominican Filler, Honduran Binder, With a Connecticut Ecuador wrapper and its on the mild side of life, The cigars are manufatured under the supervision of Luis Sanchez and the team at Tabacalera LTC in Santiago, DR.

Luis and i have begun brains storming on new blends and vitolas for the up coming year to help Casa Gomez grow.

So to help get the word around lets say the first 10 members to pm me will get a sample pack of Casa Gomez... all i ask in return is for you to share your smoking experience with everyone here and myself.


Thank You
Loren Gomez
Casa Gomez Cigars LLC


----------



## domerthefrog (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome. PM sent


----------



## ffup (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome :beerchug:

PM sent


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

PM sent. By any chance are these the same cigars that tourists pickup in the DR simply called Gomez cigars, with a kind of copper or orange shiny band? My co-worker picked up a box of Gomez cigars when he went to the DR recently and gave me a couple. Haven't tried one yet but have been wondering about them.


Rev.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome, and good luck!


----------



## alogie (Sep 16, 2009)

Dang!. How do you send a PM?:frusty:


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

not the same.. these are sold in afew place, my shop, cuban crafter, and theres a few private customers that partake in my cigars


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

so far ive got 


wrinklednuts
rev2010
ffup
jaxon67

thanks guys


----------



## kasper13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcom aboard and pm sent:welcome:


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

kasper13 makes 5

hey domerthefrog pm the info u make 6!


----------



## SmokinAce09 (Sep 9, 2009)

I would love to give your cigars a shot since I am trying a huge variety and my favorite continues to change. I can't figure out how to PM as well but I would love to try your cigars. 
Thank you Loren and welcome :welcome:


----------



## LightsOut (Mar 7, 2009)

PM sent... hopefully I'm in time. Will proudly give a review for you guys. Thanks for joining..


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

got 6, 4 to go and im off to packing and enjoying an Oliva series V


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome Aboard Loren! :welcome:


----------



## suretolose (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome and good luck.

Sent a PM don't know if I made it.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

the count is 7, off to pack


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

i need address for 

wrinklednuts
ffup


----------



## Zarathustra19 (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome, and PM sent if there's any spots left.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Loren! Great intro.

PM sent if any slots are left.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Moving this to the proper forum.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome Loren from a fellow Floridian.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sounds like a cigar my wife would really enjoy. Sending a PM if I'm not to late.

Hey guys that can't find the PM, you don't have enough posts to use the PM system yet.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

slots are full

thanks for the move... but im not making any profit off these samples...well a review/opinion from those that received the samples maybe considered profit i guess

if all goes well now that im in the retail profit forum i may do half price on boxes pending reviews hope you guys like my cigar


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wishing you the very best of luck in your venture! :tu


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

welocome to the board loren. I had the pleasure of trying a few casa gomez cigars a while back. not bad smokes I would have to smoke a few more to get a better appreciation for them. It was very mild if I remember correctly


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome to Puff! Great marketing strategy letting a few puff members taste the cigars so they can recommend them to the rest of us! Looking forward to some reviews.


----------



## ffup (Aug 2, 2009)

Koolpsych said:


> Welcome to Puff! Great marketing strategy letting a few puff members taste the cigars so they can recommend them to the rest of us! Looking forward to some reviews.


It is a good market strategy but a great one would be what Benny did with his tatuaje. http://www.************.com/2009/08/14/benny-gomez-of-casa-gomez-cigars/

Link didn't work it is on the review for stoogies


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Welcome to the pond! Very generous of you.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah my daad rock thats tattoo with pride, if u run unto him in miami, or come to our shop u can ask about it and my dad will gladly show it off, im pretty due for my casa gomez cigars tattoo it would be my 5th one at that


----------



## twenty5 (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

so a few members should be getting a visit from ups this week


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

lgomez said:


> so a few members should be getting a visit from ups this week


Loren,
I received your package yesterday evening. I want to thank you for the gift, It was very kind of you. After my initial inspection of the three cigars, I have to tell you, I am very excited to give them a try. I want to let them sit in my humidor for at least a week before I light one up. I have not had good luck smoking right off of the truck. As promised, I will give an honest review and let you know what I think.
Thanks again. I will be back in about a week.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome to Puff Loren :thumb:


----------



## suretolose (Jul 8, 2009)

lgomez said:


> so a few members should be getting a visit from ups this week


Got mine yesterday and they look good. :whoo: Thanks. I will give one a try this weekend and post the results.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

enjoy the cigars guys, spare no detail when describing how they smoked.... the good the bad ill take it all

thanks again
Loren


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That was a cool opportunity you gave some puffers here loren. I guess I can say form the whole board that we appreciate it


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

wELCOME


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

SMOKE20 said:


> That was a cool opportunity you gave some puffers here loren. I guess I can say form the whole board that we appreciate it


what can i say im a small fish in a big pond trying to get an opinion on something i have a passion for, and where better to go then straight to the consumer for there opinion

as for so the asking to try out my cigar... what i shipped out was from my personal stash lol i keep a box of each shipment i get i so i can follow te progression for the cigar maturing, once i get another shipment in, i only have 19 boxes left, which are only 3 out of the 4 sizes casa gomez is made in,i have 1 box of belicosso/Benjamins, 8 boxes of coronas/Lorens, and 10 boxes of robustos/Juniors, ive been pushing the idea of a sample 2-3 pack similar to what the members here received to my father Benjamin Gomez Jr. and he likes the idea, i jsut need to figure out the packaging aspect like what kind of box and design i want.

given then next shipment i receive ill pull and other couple of boxes for myself and you guys and i will continue with the sampling of Casa Gomez


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very cool loren. 

Keep us updated


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

remembered i had a few more(3/4 box) casa gomez lorens(coronas) at home, might send out some more next week so i can get some more opinions, the have the lighter shade Connecticut wrapper on them and where one of the first shipments that where banded and boxed by yours truly


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

post count says i can pm after this post 

wooo


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

It might take it a day to kick in just as a heads up.

If some reason it doesn't start working post up so the mods know and they will take care of it.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

lgomez said:


> remembered i had a few more(3/4 box) casa gomez lorens(coronas) at home, might send out some more next week so i can get some more opinions, the have the lighter shade Connecticut wrapper on them and where one of the first shipments that where banded and boxed by yours truly


that is very generous of you to do this to the forum.


----------



## kasper13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Haven't been home in a few days, found the package on my door step last night. I really like the packaging, having the 3 cigars in a coffin is a great way to display them. I will do review on Sunday.

Again thank you for being so generous to the botl's here!!!:smoke2:


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome to the site! Look forward to your future posts.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

kasper13 said:


> Haven't been home in a few days, found the package on my door step last night. I really like the packaging, having the 3 cigars in a coffin is a great way to display them. I will do review on Sunday.
> 
> Again thank you for being so generous to the botl's here!!!:smoke2:


that coffin box is one that we have lying around here in my warehouse that fit the cigars for what i needed, i may look into that sort of packaging in the near future if things pan out well, from what ive been reading consumers on here enjoy 3-5 pack samplers over having to comit to a 25count box, m hoping i get some good opinions from you guys as ive been pondering either a) reblending the cigar or b) putting out another blend. i was talking to a distributer the othere day and told him my operation/ how casa gomez is produced and he categorized it as an Ultra Premium cigar... does that sound right to you guys?

Loren


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

lgomez said:


> that coffin box is one that we have lying around here in my warehouse that fit the cigars for what i needed, i may look into that sort of packaging in the near future if things pan out well, from what ive been reading consumers on here enjoy 3-5 pack samplers over having to comit to a 25count box, m hoping i get some good opinions from you guys as ive been pondering either a) reblending the cigar or b) putting out another blend. i was talking to a distributer the othere day and told him my operation/ how casa gomez is produced and he categorized it as an Ultra Premium cigar... does that sound right to you guys?
> 
> Loren


Hi Loren,

"Ultra" generally refers to a makers top shelf product. Made up of extremely limited production smokes offered by prefered retailers. Camacho uses this term to designate their 10th anny, TM, Select, etc., lines. I suppose it should reflect the blend and construction level youre proudest of. In other cases, where a maker offers only one or maybe two blends, again with limited production and distribution, I see the term "Boutique Premium" used. Such is the case with Falto, Q, and others.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

Boutique Premium sounds about right, thanks for that breakdown


----------



## tobychu (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome Loren! :smoke2:


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome Loren. As everyone has stated, thank you for the opportunity to get some of our BOTL to try some of these smokes. This is for my BOTL: How about some pics of these sticks. Everyone has stated how great they look. Let us "blind" people in. out:


----------



## ffup (Aug 2, 2009)

So anyone had a chance to review these yet. Interested to hear your opinion.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

so far of all the samples ive sent there has only been on review and that was from suretolose, its posted in the nonhabano review section


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats sad!


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

It would be nice if those lucky ones could post to this thread so we can keep up on them. Looking forward to the reviews


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

for the most part the reviews have gone into the non-habano reviews section... I am very greatful to those that have taken the time to tample and given there opinion on something we all enjoy here. For the most part Casa Gomez is a boutique cigar, my goals for the cigar is to gain intrest at the consumer level... not at the retail level the way my father and i run out business is like that of padron.. they are there own distrabution, i can assure everyone that my cigar will never make it into a discounter like ci, or famous, our production isnt that big... nor do we want it that big....Our Cigar which was crafted in honor of my grandfather was created to be enjoyed and savored... to be different. In the next couple of months i will be in comunication with my manufactuer to creat a new blend or 2, i personally want to see what the current blend is like with a maduro wrapper, or maybe with a bit more kick, im not gonna lie personally casa gomez is a bit to mild for me... but the current blend wasnt my call it was my fathers. So hopefully in the up coming months there will be some progress with a new blend or 2 nothing major but something is something.

Thank You
Loren Gomez


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

and once my post count gets up to where i can post pics, ill take some nice closeups of the cigars and the packaging


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Loren, if you would be willing to sell me a couple of these I would be glad to review them with pics from start to finish. :tu


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm one of the lucky guys to receive a 3 pack. I've smoked the Corona and the Torp so far. Both of the cigars were off the hook good. The Corona was medium bodied with a leathery, nutty, creamy, and woody flavor. The construction on the Corona was great with a nice white ash. 

I smoked the Torpedo last night. The Torp was medium in body but full on flavor. The Torp was more flavorful than the Corona. It had great construction and a great looking wrapper. There were flavors of sweet spice, leather, cream, and wood. Again a great cigar. I'm really looking forward towards the Toro. Thanks Loren for the opportunity to try your cigars. I'm really impressed.


----------



## domerthefrog (Sep 2, 2009)

lgomez said:


> so far of all the samples ive sent there has only been on review and that was from suretolose, its posted in the nonhabano review section


Ive had bad experiences with trying to sample cigars and reviewing them so quickly after receiving them, and mine was sent a little later that the others. Ive been letting mine settle in the humi for now. I will be back with a review within a week or so. I want to give it a fair chance. But as far as construction and look, they look great and feel great. :smoke2:


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

i know everyone has there pre smoke/ cigar recovory ritual..... even i have one i was given a 150 count desktop humi after i came back from that ipcpr convention and have been keeping my personal sticks in it for about aweek before i ponder the though of smoking them, other members here are gettin antsy and im getting excited about the fact that you guys are giving my cigars a chance, ive been used to the rejection from the retailers because its something new, even though thats what they ask for

thank you very much guy... this means alot to me

Loren Gomez


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Loren, if you would be willing to sell me a couple of these. :tu


When will we get the opportunity to get our hands on some of these?


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

lgomez said:


> for the most part the reviews have gone into the non-habano reviews section... I am very greatful to those that have taken the time to tample and given there opinion on something we all enjoy here. For the most part Casa Gomez is a boutique cigar, my goals for the cigar is to gain intrest at the consumer level... not at the retail level the way my father and i run out business is like that of padron.. they are there own distrabution, i can assure everyone that my cigar will never make it into a discounter like ci, or famous, our production isnt that big... nor do we want it that big....Our Cigar which was crafted in honor of my grandfather was created to be enjoyed and savored... to be different. In the next couple of months i will be in comunication with my manufactuer to creat a new blend or 2, i personally want to see what the current blend is like with a maduro wrapper, or maybe with a bit more kick, im not gonna lie personally casa gomez is a bit to mild for me... but the current blend wasnt my call it was my fathers. So hopefully in the up coming months there will be some progress with a new blend or 2 nothing major but something is something.
> 
> Thank You
> Loren Gomez


I sure do like this blend in the Torpedo. I can't wait to smoke the Toro.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

product is for sale, but i want to do/ am doing what i havent seen a manufacturer do (i could be wrong).... get the opinion of the ppl...yeah i can host an event at some store big woop, customer still has to inverst money being pushed by a store or sales rep. casa gomez for one has no sales rep as of yet, just my father and i working out of out warehouse in miami, and any local BOTL is more than welcome to come see an have a cigar, or shoot the shit with my dad a true legend in the cigars industry. 


interamerica cigars
1876 nw 21st ter
miami, fl 33142


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

wrinklenuts said:


> I sure do like this blend in the Torpedo. I can't wait to smoke the Toro.


the toro u speak of is a long fat robusto sitting at 5 3/4 x 52 ie the junior, IMHO it packs the most flavor in the line


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

If you're still sending out free samples, I would love one. I'm a new smoker, and love to try new cigars. I'd be happy to write a review about them and tell you what I think.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Moving this to Manufacturers area.

Nice gesture Loren and welcome to Puff!


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks for the move blaylock, if i do introduce sales and a discount code ill start a thread in the retailers section

thanks again
Loren


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome to Puff Loren...Some day I hope to try one of your cigars!


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Loren, got my 3 pack sampler in a casket last night. Am going to try one this Thursday and review it Friday with pics. Thank you very much for the chance to try these.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

i owe u guys the thank you's for giving this cigar thats unknown to the masses a chance

Loren


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

Do you have a website where we can see and order the cigars?


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

a great opportunity you have given some readers on this forum Loren, are the cigars only available in the US?


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

website to order at is casagomezcigars.com
if ups ships down under then my cigars will make it down under, all else fails ill make a trip to the post office to get some cigars out there. 

im loving the feedback ive been getting, its the same reaction ppl within the cigar manufacturing industry has been giving my father and i, if this is what it take to get my cigar noticed by retailers so be it.... im glad i came on here and gave afew ppl the opportunity to enjoy something new.

thank you,
Loren


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Loren, my cigars arrived in fine shape and are resting in my cooler for a short nap. I should have a review of the first one up sometime next week for you. :tu


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Loren, my cigars arrived in fine shape and are resting in my cooler for a short nap. I should have a review of the first one up sometime next week for you. :tu


looking forward to it


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

You have any samples left.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Review posted on non-habano section.


----------



## domerthefrog (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/258320-casa-gomez.html


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks for the review patrick, as for the PM, the first wave of samples got what i had of the benjamins/torpedos, in down to 3 boxes in stock, 1 lorens and 2 juniors. i have a few loose lores sitting in the humidor here at the shop, im gona lookinto either proper coffin boxes, or custom ziplock bags so i can start properly selling 3-5 packs as i see thats whats popular on the consumer end. ill be seeing my manufacturer this week some time.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Every review I've seen so far has been good. I'm a fan of mild-medium bodied cigars and always like to try new things. Depending on the price point, I'd be interested in picking up a 5-pack when you have them ready.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

all i have instock atm is Juniors/Robustos, and Lorens/ Coronas, i can put something together....

checkout 
casagomezcigars.com/store


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

hope everyone had a great week... now its time for the weekend:horn:eace:


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

Got all te sizes in stock, and using some damaged boxes i reived as pickings for 5 packs

time to get this cigar going

manufatruer made them a hair stronger.... i have yet to notice the difference in them...gonna have one in a few


Loren


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

Smoke magazine fall 2009 issue is in

and casa gomez Junior was rated a 91


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

That is awesome Loren! :tu


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

thank you sir... iirc that might have been the previous blend... yeah i had it reblended as of late

conneticut equador wrapper
honduran binder
nicaragua and dominican fillers

the creamyness is still theres so is the flavor but its more on par with the medium flavor profile imho


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

* whats that i see... maybe some camaroon on the horizon, samples came in yesterday and are looking promising Casa Gomez Cigars will be seeing a full bodied Blend in the near future*


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Full bodied you say! Sounds great! :tu


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

pretty good event yesterday in spring hill, fl hell of a turn out.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Great news!! I am glad you are doing good. You should come up to Panama City, FL!!


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

Got a nice review from CigarChoice.net today, give it a read let me know what you think

Casa Gomez Maduro : CigarChoice.net- Cigar Reviews and News

Loren


----------



## Carl_H (Dec 30, 2006)

Smoked one of the Casa Gomez churchills last night and really enjoyed it. It had been a while since I smoked one, forgot how good they are.


----------



## mavmech13 (Sep 19, 2010)

If I ever get to Miami I expect a job waiting for me on namesake alone (my last name is Gomez) LOL

Seriously though, le deseo todo el mejor. Que Dios te bendiga


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Would love to try these as i am a mild/medium cigar lover. If there are any samples left I would be very interseted.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

CIGAR REVIEWS: CASA GOMEZ


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

lgomez said:


> CIGAR REVIEWS: CASA GOMEZ


Nice compliments to Casa Gomez - sounds like good work your family is doing, Loren!

I'll have to give these a try - next time the cigar budget comes up for renewal! :juggle:


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

currently waiting on a shipment have boxes instock jsut ran out of samplers


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

Just in time for the holiday's 



still fresh so if bought they need atleast 2-4 moths of rest... unless you like your cigars fresh

Loren


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

Just in time for the holiday season, stock is limited


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

why not bring this thread back with an ash stand


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice picture Loren! I haven't had a chance to spark up a Casa Gomez yet, I can't believe it! I really need to get one lit up, I have been itching to try one really bad and review it!


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Loren,
Just wanted to say I smoked one of the cigars from the 3 cigar sample pack (churchill) last night and was truly amazed how smooth this cigar was. Burn was spot on with no touch ups. Gave off tremendous amount of smoke. Each time I took a puff, I was greated with very smooth "woodsie/grass with a little of almond" flavors. Not a complex cigar but a very smooth mild/medium cigar. I have been smoking alot of maduro cigars lately and was very surprised how good this cigar smoked. May need to try smoking more mild/medium cigars. Great smoke!

PS.
Should of taken some pics but was enjoying the day & cigar to much!


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

rather you enjoy the stick then worry about pics

Loren


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Loren, hope all things are going well at Casa Gomez!

Now, is it true you produce the Havana Sunrise line of cigars as well? I thought I read somewhere that you turn out Casa Gomez and the Havana Sunrise but I might be mistaken.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

heres another online retailer where casa gomez can be had

Charmed Leaf


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

lgomez said:


> heres another online retailer where casa gomez can be had
> 
> Charmed Leaf


there will soon be sample packs and singles


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

Cigar law and I are making are way from florida to Kentucky and planning on hitting as many cigar shops as possible we gave George in our sights tomorrow post up spots we can hang out and have a mini event at

Loren


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

have a few singles on hand that i can devy up into samplers


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

I need to give these a try.

Where can I find these in Orlando?


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

Current we don't have a retailer that stocks these in Orlando, but I could put together a sampler for u while I get some phone calls in.

Loren


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Loren, what shops are you going to be hitting in Ky?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Are you going through Arizona on your way from Florida to Kentucky? ound:


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

lgomez said:


> Current we don't have a retailer that stocks these in Orlando, but I could put together a sampler for u while I get some phone calls in.
> 
> Loren


Yum! Can't wait.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

well looks like poo pail decided to restrict my account due to sales from casagomezcigars.com. i sent an email asking why CI has them listed as a payment option, once that is clearly answered ill comply with their demands and remove their payment option from my site

Loren


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Got the package today.

Thanks, Loren.

Are these two different filler blends as well, or are they the same filler but with different wrappers?


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

iMarc said:


> Got the package today.
> 
> Thanks, Loren.
> 
> Are these two different filler blends as well, or are they the same filler but with different wrappers?


 alittle late on my part but same fill different wrap


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

I would like to give these a try also. When you get a sampler pack togather please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

http://cigarlaw.wordpress.com/ 2011/08/11/press-release-trade marks-for-freedom


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Is that your crazy behemoth cigar I saw on Stoggie Chat? The 7x64 that premiered at the IPCPR???


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> Is that your crazy behemoth cigar I saw on Stoggie Chat? The 7x64 that premiered at the IPCPR???


made it to stogie chat? yeah it a 7 x 64 still tweeking it a bit still, will be released in 3 sizes 10 ct boxes 100 boxes at a time


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

This is awesome! I might have to try one of these Loren!

I have been REALLY enjoying Casa Gomez natural cigars. The belisco is such an awesome cigar. I'm running low, definitely need to stock up soon!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I still have the ones you sent as hitchhikers with the bundles. I wanted to give them some rest but I might have to break one out in the next week and post a review.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll keep an eye out for those big guys. Yea I saw a pic of them on Stoggie Chat. You should up there in a couple places.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

donovanrichardson said:


> This is awesome! I might have to try one of these Loren!
> 
> I have been REALLY enjoying Casa Gomez natural cigars. The belisco is such an awesome cigar. I'm running low, definitely need to stock up soon!


i have a bundle in stock, factory shipped without a box, i can knock off $2 from the price you know puff discount and all that

Loren


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Loren,

I would like to get a sampler of your cigars, where can I buy them?


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

andrprosh said:


> Loren,
> 
> I would like to get a sampler of your cigars, where can I buy them?


either directly through me, or charmedleaf.com
im currently waiting on small flatrate boxes from usps makes sampler shipping easier.

Loren


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Had the Casa Gomez Cigar you gave me from the lotto pool today. Great cigar, really enjoyed it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

tmajer15 said:


> Had the Casa Gomez Cigar you gave me from the lotto pool today. Great cigar, really enjoyed it. Thanks a lot.


Glad you enjoyed it, thats what keeps my interests up in the business

Loren


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

finally plenty of small flat rate boxes for 3-5 packs or any other combination

Loren


----------

